
Show HN: Covid-19 Deaths In Terms of September 11, 2001 - jyaker
http://howmanyseptember11ths.com
======
ESTheComposer
Is this Covid-19 deaths in the US or the world? Might make sense to mention
that somewhere

~~~
jyaker
You're right. I just updated it to mention that this is US data. Additionally,
I added a link and timestamp to the CDC data that drives this. This way it's
not just another site of unsourced information.

------
jyaker
This is a minimalist site that I made to create a real-time comparison between
9/11 and the current COVID crisis. PR's and feedback are more than welcome!

